# At the end of my food tether



## Latte Lady (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi My name is Emma, I'm 27 years old and have been chronically suffering with stomach related problems for the last 9 years. I suffer from mainly contipation but this is interspersed with diarhhoea but these two things are the least of my concerns. The stomach and back pain, bloatedness (constantly breaking the backs of bra's) lethargy, heavy feeling, lack of concentration are just a few of the issues that I contend with on a daily basis. This has been getting progressivley worse over the years to the point now where I am nealy in complete insolation in my free time. The thing is, I don't get it. I play sports (when I can), eat a very healthy lactose free diet (suffer from a lactose intolerance) and yet I am still in pain. I am at my wits end and my poor parents are so frustrated that there is nothing that can help. My mother is going through cancer treatment at the moment and she is more able bodied then me!! I feel awful, like worse than awful and can't even support my mum becasue of some stupid 'sensitive stomach' issues??! I have an appointment to go and see a specialist next week. I have however had investigative cameras in me before and nothing was found. This was a good few years back and now what with my mum's cancer I am a little concerened that it could be something more. Take for instance yesterday and today. Yesterday I had porridge for breakfast, soup for lunch and soup for dinner. THATS IT. Felt ok yesterday but today I feel like ####. Today I have eaten porridge and a few chunks of melon and now I feel even worse thabn ####. I sorry if this all sounds really negative, I am in fact a positive person but I am relapsing into this horrible state twice a week and I just dont know what to do or where to turn. My dad wants me to try hypnotherapy (he spends more time researching to try and help me than I do) but I am just not sure. I don't have much money and can't justify spending it on soemthing that will have no affect.Please please respond if you can empaphise with this or with suggestions. I'm desperate and I really need help. Worried but Willing,Emma


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well Hypnotherapy in clinical trials helps about 70% of patients so it isn't something that can't possibly work. The in home tapes are about the cost of one session with a hypnotherapist so tend to be a pretty cost effective method and often the results last which you don't get with pills you have to take every day.Not eating (or eating nutritionally incomplete meals) puts more stress on the system, and will make you feel much worse.Try small meals every 3 hours or so (like a half cup of rice and something with good quality protein like chicken or turkey breast or lean fish and some cooked veggies--cooked veggies are usually easier on the system than raw fruits or veggies although some cooked fruits can be easy on the system as well).Not eating regularly will also make constipation worse as eating food is what gets the colon moving, and if you don't give it any "move it along" signals regularly you can't expect it to work well. Also the more irregular the "move it" signals are the more likely they are to be too large for what you ate and cause more pain.Have you tried an antispasmodic or peppermint tea 20-30 minutes before a meal?Have you tried probiotics?Have you tried magnesium supplements to see if a low dose of an osmotic laxative (or any other osmotic laxative) will keep things moving so you don't back up (and most of the periodic diarrhea is the body trying to flush out from constipation).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Emma and welcome - Firstly I am sorry about your mother's cancer - that must be very difficult for you.Secondly, Kathleen has given you some wonderful information. Your dad may have come across information for hypnotherapy specifically developed for IBS in England - this is the IBS Audio Program which is discussed quite favorably here by many who have found some good results- you can order the CDs from Cheshire and listen in your home rather than travel - and they come with free live support along the way if you need it - so very cost effective.Take a look at the links below my signature for more information and you can also go to www.IBSCDS.com as well. If you have any questions, we are happy to help.All the best to you and I hope you are able to find some answers that help you. Take care.


----------

